# Outback Loft



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Inlaws went to North Carolina this weekend to look at a Goldwing Trike and got sidetracked on the way home. Some dealership on the side of the interstate had a OB Loft positioned so you could see it from the road. MIL yells STOP we have to go see it (we had been telling them about it - but we haven't seen one yet). They fell in love with it. They called us and said they liked it a lot better than our Roo. Of course we are not sure how practical it would be, but they think it is the coolest thing ever. Now mind you - they have a diesel pusher and would never trade for it themselves.

Then FIL tells me he's offering the man our camper and X amount of money for a trade.









WHOOOOAAAA!!!!!! What????? ARE YOU CRAZY??? Anyway, guess they never reached an agreement cause they came home and so far they haven't tried to "borrow" the Outback for a few minutes.

We're still dying to see the Loft in person. From the reviews I've read on here I'm not sure we're really all that interested in actually owning one - but I bet they are COOOOOL to see!!

Mrs. Big A


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Too Funny! I'd be keeping an eye on that TT if I were you.

As for the OB Loft, here's my perspective that I've left on another forum. Knowing that you already have a Roo, it might be a good fit for you......



> My dealer has had these in stock since Febuary (Burlington RV in Sturtvant, WI.) and I must say they are pretty neat. Here are my quick thoughts on the unit.
> 
> 1. It's a Hybrid. Part shell.. part canvas... always looking for trouble in my eyes on this one.
> 2. Sway! When I first saw this, it was in the showroom, tires chocked, all stabilizers down. Well... although the view is great (20' flat screen up there is nice too!), if you don't have your sea legs, this thing has some SERIOUS sway in the loft.
> ...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Too funny!









I can imagine the look on your faces when being told 'Oh by the way, we're trading your Outback in on one'.

Simply priceless!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

If a picture is worth a thousand words, let me just say...


----------

